# timing cover rot, anyone fixed them ?



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

well i found the lower radiator hose spud is fairly rotten, has anyone ever fixed them with a good epoxy? 
if so tell me what kind, thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Buy a good one
Replace it
It’s probably rotten elsewhere too

I should have a nice one if needed

135 shipped


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

well there are a lot of different ones,what is the number on yours? also mine is a 8 bolt water pump


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have fixed them with JB Weld, the slow drying original stuff. Surfaces must be clean. I also spray the inside of the timing cover and plates with Glyptal to keep electrolysis from happening again. The ones I fixed I never had another problem with....


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

yea i was gonna sand blast it then grind areas to be fixed and sand after smooth then paint, thought that would work ok


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

also the plate that goes behind the pump is rotted, i have nice pair to replace, if it hasnt had both before do i need to put both of them now? would it help any with flow of water ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Read up on Pontiac Water Pump Plate spacing/adjustment. You need rust-free plates, and the gap between the plate and the water pump impeller should be no more than 1/8". The best pump to use is a cast impeller pump. You need the two pieces. A different one piece set-up was used from '69 up on the 11 bolt pumps and used O rings. On yours, one plate fits into the other one, and then you check the clearance.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Well
I should have looked before I posted
Mine are 64-65 with a pointer timing tab
66-67 had a degree marker
Similar to the 68 on the right side in picture 
It will work the same but not year correct 

sorry
Scott


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

geeteeohguy said:


> Read up on Pontiac Water Pump Plate spacing/adjustment. You need rust-free plates, and the gap between the plate and the water pump impeller should be no more than 1/8". The best pump to use is a cast impeller pump. You need the two pieces. A different one piece set-up was used from '69 up on the 11 bolt pumps and used O rings. On yours, one plate fits into the other one, and then you check the clearance.


yes i bought a NEW water pump, no rebuilt junk, i have both pieces and they are in great shape somehow, ive had them for years. i actually sold some timing covers years ago, shoulda kept them huh ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just be sure to set the gap between the plate circle and the pump impeller to 1/8" or a hair less. Otherwise it will tend to run hot, as the pump can't pull the coolant effectively. I bent mine with a crescent wrench going around the circle a bit at a time. Very easy to do. Also, as I said earlier, mine get sprayed with Glyptal so they don't corrode.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

If you have rot around the hose connections...you probalbly have internal rot as well. Make sure you check the insides for pitting before trying to salvage what you can see with it mounted to the car. My 67 was not in bad shape until I removed it and saw what was inside. The inner surfaces might of had 20% of the material left before they failed. I ended up buying an original in much better shape (ebay) for just over $300, so they are still out there to be had.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Well
> I should have looked before I posted
> Mine are 64-65 with a pointer timing tab
> 66-67 had a degree marker
> ...


the one numbered 9773371 is just like mine, let me know what you want for it please


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will bring em home tomorrow nite for pics


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

big 3 thumbs up for BLK69JUDGE, hes a stand up guy sent parts very fast, very fair pricing
thanks a lot man


----------

